# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  Workmens Compensation for domestic employees?

## BvN

Not sure if this has been answered in previous posts, but any feedback would be appreciated.

Would an individual that is employing a domstic worker have to register with the Workmens Compensation Commissioner?
Strictly speaking if you employ a domsetic worker you are an employer, so I would think you should register, or are there any exclusions for registering as such?
If you start thinking about what can go wrong in a household by way of injuries it might be to everyone's benefit to do this, so why aren't this done more often?

Thanks.

----------


## sheben

Yes, you have to register the domestic worker. You have to fill in a UI 19D form with all the particulars of this person. Yours will be on top by employer. You also have to attach her ID document to it. 
It is best to pay it once off otherwise you have to pay on a monthly basis. With my domestic I payed my share and her share.  It is 2% in total ( domestic pay 1% and you pay 1%) of her total earnings.  

Hope this help

----------


## Dave A

> With my domestic I payed my share and her share.  It is 2% in total ( domestic pay 1% and you pay 1%) of her total earnings.


 :Hmmm:  That sounds suspiciously like UIF, not Workmens Compensation.

I see domestic workers are specifically excluded from COIDA cover.

----------

dellatjie (16-Oct-14)

----------


## BvN

Thanks Dave, I guess I should have refered to the COIDA before posing the question here, it is stated clearly in the act.
(I have been offsite/offline past two days, therefore only replying now)

----------


## Dave A

> I guess I should have refered to...


No harm done. And it refreshes issues...

I recall a discussion on this before, can't remember where offhand, and it *is* a valid area of concern. In scratching around I found official mention on this in governement circles dating back to 1999. Which led to me checking COIDA and DoL for any sign of a change.

It seems to have dropped off everyone's agenda.

----------


## Jane Lotter

Hi Dave
Could you help me? I run a small B&B from home which my domestic worker helps me with. Do I need to register for Workmans Comp? I know domestic workers are excluded but does it fall with in running a business (as a sole prop)? 
I do pay UIF.
Many Thanks
Jane

----------


## dellatjie

Quote from Department of Labour's website :

"All employers who employ one or more workers in connection with their business or farming activities, are required to register with the Compensation Fund.
A separate registration is necessary for each separate branch of a business, unless an arrangement for combined registration has been made."

Link: http://www.labour.gov.za/DOL/documen...pensation-fund

----------


## Christel

Hi Jane,
Normal domestic workers are excluded from WCC.  BUT, if you are running a business and she works for the business then I would say she is not just a domestic worker, and she could be included in the specs of the COIDA Act.  BUT... just remember that you will be charged the minimum assessment, and I think it is still R900, so no matter if your assessment should have only been R300, you will be charge the minimum assessment rate which is a bummer for a small business like yours.  The best would still be to contact them and ask them your question.  (but maybe phone 3 times, you might just get 3 different answers!!)

----------

